
EA day of reckoning after Star Wars game uproar $3B in stock value wiped - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/28/eas-day-of-reckoning-is-here-after-star-wars-game-uproar.html
======
elijahwright
I will happily pay for more game content. I will not pay for loot boxes that
are clearly set up to mine my pockets for spare change.

